# Recall for Kioti NX series tractor.



## Sullys5010 (Dec 22, 2021)

Anybody else get a recall notice for their NX series tractor.
apparently they are adding 2 ground straps and upgrading the HST controller software.
it was dated April 29 2021 (yes 2021) and I received this a week ago😁.i bought the tractor in December 2021. Called the dealer and they have parts on order.👍


----------



## Darryl S. (Dec 29, 2019)

Sullys5010 said:


> Anybody else get a recall notice for their NX series tractor.
> apparently they are adding 2 ground straps and upgrading the HST controller software.
> it was dated April 29 2021 (yes 2021) and I received this a week ago😁.i bought the tractor in December 2021. Called the dealer and they have parts on order.👍
> View attachment 80047


I haven't received a recall yet and I'm on my 3rd year of owning it. I expected to hear about a recall on the transmission since they've had so many problems with the forward/reverse valve malfunctioning.


----------



## Sullys5010 (Dec 22, 2021)

Darryl S. said:


> I haven't received a recall yet and I'm on my 3rd year of owning it. I expected to hear about a recall on the transmission since they've had so many problems with the forward/reverse valve malfunctioning.


Yea I noticed that also. It’s intermittent. I’m guessing it the same issue you’re having. Press the pedals and nothing. I find I have to change it outta the ranges and then it works again.


----------



## Scott Sencabaugh (4 mo ago)

The loss of reverse happened to me. It's a known issue. It's a small solenoid that Kioti had an issue with a run of them, fired that supplier, and went with another. It affected multiple NX models. It is covered under warranty, but they have to split your tractor, so depending on your dealer, you'll lose it for a bit. It's in a horrible spot, mid tractor under the area of the seat. I haven't had an issue since it was replaced.


----------



## larry gartrell (2 mo ago)

Sullys5010 said:


> Anybody else get a recall notice for their NX series tractor.
> apparently they are adding 2 ground straps and upgrading the HST controller software.
> it was dated April 29 2021 (yes 2021) and I received this a week ago😁.i bought the tractor in December 2021. Called the dealer and they have parts on order.👍
> View attachment 80047


I read alot of other owners having same problem Mine surges when HST is pushed in forward motion
some want to get a class action lawsuit against them dealer said haven't received parts can get those straps 
in auto parts store


----------



## Frank2016 (Nov 13, 2021)

This thread has been very helpful. My employer has an NX6010… Bought new in May of 2021 it’s had problems from the start. Reverse would go in and out at random. Restarting the tractor would correct that. In low gear there was a notice left bump on speed between between the forward peddle being most of the way down and the a hair more and it would surge forward. They updated the control program in the fall of 2021 and that helped most of the problems.
Then in the fall of 22 the hydraulics to the rear attachments and the loader seem to not have any power. Not being able to lift objects or the wings on the bay wing mower. Put it in the shop and the made a bunch of changes. Drove it today and while off loading into a dumpster it surged forward like 3 feet. pushed the dumpster back like 2 feet. Totally unexpected. Super dangerous situation!!! I have it on video at work. The is a serious problem. And make it not safe to use around people or expensive equipment. Which we do both but will no longer. This is a piece of equipment that can not be trusted in its current state. It’s heading back to the dealership. Not sure we will take it back.


----------

